# New Dropbox Preview out



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

There is a new dropbox preview on the dropbox forums for android devices. Its got a lot of née features and bug fixes. I've attached some screenshots.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Maguro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Yup, been with Dropbox since the beta, love it


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Link please? I was using sugarsync until I discovered it was killing my battery.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Feel free to use my referral link. Will help me get a little extra space. --> Dropbox 2GB account is free! http://db.tt/XBqQ8Xb


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

delete post


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Feel free to use my referral link. Will help me get a little extra space. --> Dropbox 2GB account is free! http://db.tt/XBqQ8Xb


By the way, you would get an extra 250 MB if you use the referral.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Does this work if I already have a dropbox acct?

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope, it's only for new joins. You have an exact same link to give out for dropbox space. 


LDubs said:


> Does this work if I already have a dropbox acct?
> 
> Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## scur (Oct 9, 2011)

I wondered what was up. Hadn't used it in a while, and it took me a minute to figure out I no longer download to my phone from Dropbox, but export to my phone.


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

To double all the space you have AND GET (500Mb per referral) Just register your.edu address and BOOM 4Gb.

For a crazy amount of space for free, you can enlist the help of Google Adwords to put out your referral link.

Cost me 1 time $20 bucks and I now have 21Gb of space... That I'll never pay for.

I believe you can get a $75 credit for Google Adwords now (https://services.google.com/fb/forms/yourbusiness/?site=hagam&utm_term=en-ha-gam-couponrequestform)


----------

